# Homeland seconda stagione



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

Il 30 Settembre inizia la seconda stagione. Se non avete visto la prima vi consiglio di rimediare: serie bellissima!

[video=youtube;Xh_TPjZJCRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xh_TPjZJCRc[/video]


----------



## Barragan (17 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Brain84 (18 Settembre 2012)

Fenomenale, ho adorato la prima stagione come non avrei mai pensato!


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Sì, davvero. Telefilm bellissimissimo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2012)

Bella bella


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora!
Tra dexter ed homeland non si può chiedere di meglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Grande serie! Non vedo l'ora! Secondo voi come si potrà evolvere la situazione?


----------



## Nicks (18 Settembre 2012)

Grandissima serie!


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

La prima mi è piaciuta, non eccezionalmente, ma mi è piaciuta.


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Di che tratta?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Di che tratta?



Serie fantastica ed attori fenomenali


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Serie fantastica ed attori fenomenali



Wow, sembra proprio il mio genere! Devo assolutamente iniziarlo, grazie mille


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Wow, sembra proprio il mio genere! Devo assolutamente iniziarlo, grazie mille



Guardati anche 24 (sempre dagli stessi produttorie ed autori), secondo me è ancora meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Bella serie,anche se pensavo meglio.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Ottima serie, di certo serve pazienza per chi la guarda, non è esplosiva come 24 o piena di suspance come breaking bad..però è buona.


----------



## Vinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

2x01


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2012)

Questa notte guarderò la nuova puntata, speriamo bene!


----------



## Harvey (11 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spero non venga ucciso Saul, dal trailer pare che Brody farà fuori qualcuno che lo ha scoperto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2012)

Vista la 2x02


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntatona! Per me la migliore dell'intera serie! Quando Carrie è entrata in quell'appartamento avevo il cuore in gola! poi va beh il video finale! Vediamo che succede ora... Ma solo io ho come l'impressione che la talpa sia Saul?


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Ottobre 2012)

Omg il finale della 2x02 di homeland.. ma quante puntate ha ? 3 ? Scoprire una roba simile alla 2 puntata :O P.s.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dove ha trovato saul il video ? e c osa ci faceva li che non mi ricordo ? Inoltre, come fa saul a essere la talpa ? Quale talpa ? mi dimentico qualcosa..


----------



## Vinz (18 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vista la 2x02
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La talpa è Brody .-.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> La talpa è Brody .-.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Brody si sa che c'entra? Si parlava in passato di una talpa all'interno della CIA proprio


----------



## Harvey (24 Ottobre 2012)

Vista la 2x04, sembrava un episodio finale sinceramente non sto capendo che piega vogliono far prendere alla storia...


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto ieri sera la quarta. Davvero, sembra un episodio finale. Comunque il telefilm è davvero bello bello. Non annoia praticamente mai!


----------



## Brain84 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma mia che puntata!! MERAVIGLIOSO


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2012)

Ho visto la quinta puntata. Ora penso che accadrà il panico.


----------



## Harvey (1 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto la quinta puntata. Ora penso che accadrà il panico.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vista anche io sono proprio curioso di verificare adesso la lealtà di Brody, non sono così sicuro che non stia facendo il doppio gioco. Però non ho capito che era il tipo che seguiva Carrie quando accompagnava Brody a casa. Comunque grazie davvero per quando mi hai segnalato questo telefilm, è FANTASTICO!


----------



## Brain84 (3 Novembre 2012)

Ormai non ho più parole per descrivere quanto Homeland sia meraviglioso


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scena dell'interrogatorio tra Brody e Carrie credo sia veramente uno dei momenti più alti mai visti nella storia dei telefilm


----------



## Barragan (5 Novembre 2012)

Stupenda, si sa se la seconda è la stagione finale?
Solo 2 milioni di telespettatori in America, mi sa che la chiudono sennò...


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2012)

In America non capiscono nulla. Mandano avanti Serie Tv RIDICOLE


----------



## pennyhill (5 Novembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Brody si sa che c'entra? Si parlava in passato di una talpa all'interno della CIA proprio





Anticipazione (Spoiler)








Ma lo vedo troppo banale



Sempre avuto questo dubbio.


----------



## Vinz (5 Novembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Stupenda, si sa se la seconda è la stagione finale?
> Solo 2 milioni di telespettatori in America, mi sa che la chiudono sennò...



E' stata già rinnovata per una terza stagione


----------



## Vinz (27 Novembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Madonna che puntata. Però non ho capito una fava, perchè Estes e Quinn devono uccidere Brody?


----------



## Harvey (28 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna che puntata. Però non ho capito una fava, perchè Estes e Quinn devono uccidere Brody?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



In pratica da come ho capito c'è una seconda operazione condotta dalle forze speciali e guidata da quel tale del bus, devono fare pulizia una volta catturato o ucciso Nazir. Alla fine Brody è comunque un (ex)terrorista facilmente influenzabile e deviato mentalmente sarebbe inverosimile rispettare il patto e lasciarlo libero come se niente fosse. Estes è il collegamento tra le due squadre ed è questo il motivo per il quale aveva imposto Quinn.


----------



## Vinz (11 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



And it's gooooone


----------



## Brain84 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> And it's gooooone





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grande puntata, adesso voglio vedere che succede a Brody e se continuerà a collaborare con la CIA anche nella terza stagione


----------



## Vinz (12 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Grande puntata, adesso voglio vedere che succede a Brody e se continuerà a collaborare con la CIA anche nella terza stagione





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh, mo so caxxi. Saul è praticamente fuori dai giochi, l'unica possibilità è che avverta Carrie di tutto. Veramente non ho idea di che possa succedere


----------



## Harvey (18 Dicembre 2012)

Miglior serie di sempre  Saul 

Can't wait per la terza stagione...


----------



## Brain84 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Se ciao. Uno dei migliori telefilm di sempre per recitazione, trama e tutto..spettacolare. Veramente un capolavoro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Dicembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Stupenda, si sa se la seconda è la stagione finale?
> Solo 2 milioni di telespettatori in America, mi sa che la chiudono sennò...



è tantissimo considerando che è trasmessa sulla tv via cavo


----------



## Vinz (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mi pare sia già rinnovata per una terza



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Saul in che pregava? Ebraico o Musulmano? Ma mica c'è lui in mezzo a sto macello? Chi ha consegnato se no il video? Comunque Mandy Patinkin o come si chiama, stratosferico.


----------



## Harvey (19 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi pare sia già rinnovata per una terza
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Credo fosse ebraico viste le sue origini, inoltre mi sembravano parole diverse rispetto alle preghiere musulmane al funerale di Nazir per dire, comunque plausibile che centri qualcosa visto che era l'unico che non era presente alla commemorazione al palazzo della CIA... Anche se il video la prima volta fu recuperato in un raid a casa di quel terrorista in Libano mi pare, quindi una copia i Mujaheddin la possedevano di sicuro.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono quasi covinto che Saul stesse pregando in ebraico viste le sue origini. Il video non è stato lui a consegnarlo ma già lo avevano i terroristi..almeno così credo..certo ci sarà da scoprire chi ha messo quella bomba nell'auto di Brody visto che lui sicuramente non è stato. Le basi per la terza stagione sono state gettate..ora sono curioso di vedere cosa succede!


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Finale bellissimo, fantastico. Serie Tv super.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Dicembre 2012)

Ho finito di vedere la stagione con colpevole ritardo,serie TV semplicemente spettacolare


----------



## BB7 (23 Gennaio 2013)

L'ho iniziato l'altro ieri con i primi due episodi, oggi ne guarderò altri 2. Ottimo inizio, il pilot è davvero d'impatto e fa venir voglia di sapere come continuerà la storia. Il secondo episodio è un pò più tranquillo sotto certi punti di vista ma l'equilibrio che la trama mantiene è molto divertente per lo spettatore, infatti è difficile farsi un'idea precisa della situazione anche perchè non si hanno elementi sufficienti nè da una parte nè dall'altra. Per ora avendo visto solo i primi due episodi non posso dare giudizi sulla regia o sulla recitazione ma a primo impatto posso dire che entrambe sono di buon livello per il momento. Essendo questo uno di quei telefilm nei quali i segreti principali (probabilmente) si risolvono verso la fine non posso ancora dare un giudizio definitivo ma sicuramente concluderò la prima stagione anche perchè non ho altri telefilm da guardare (a parte quelli leggeri tipo HIMYM o Wilfred) e l'attesa di Breaking Bad è sempre più snervante.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

mi vedro la prima dal momento che adesso e' disponibile sull' on demand


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non voglio spoiler.
Voglio solo sapere se la seconda è all'altezza della prima.
Grazie


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non voglio spoiler.
> Voglio solo sapere se la seconda è all'altezza della prima.
> Grazie



Anche meglio soprattutto i primi episodi sono strepitosi


----------



## BB7 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ho visti gli episodi nr 3-4-5. In generale devo ammettere che il telefilm in qualche punto può risultare un pò lento, sopratutto nel terzo episodio, ma poi cresce e il quinto episodio è davvero appassionante. L'equilibrio della trama che avevo accennato all'inizio c'è ancora ed è sempre più divertente, quindi l'hype nel scoprire cose nuove è sempre costante.


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ho finito la prima stagione. Ottimo telefilm e buon episodio finale, non eccezionale ma cmq ben tenuto in piedi. Infatti sicuramente il merito più grande di questa serie tv è il tenere in piedi in modo ben strutturato e credibile la trama senza cadere in banalità (anche se qualcuna piccola è inevitabile) o in cose già viste. In tutta la stagione ci sono stati un paio di episodi un pò troppo lentini ma nulla di "noioso". Vedremo come si svilupperà la seconda stagione...


----------



## BB7 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ho finito anche la seconda stagione. Sicuramente migliore della prima, già dai primi episodi ci sono molti risvolti interessanti e scelte dei sceneggiatori molto coraggiose ma che hanno fatto centro. Interessante anche l'episodio finale, ora staremo a vedere.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Vinz ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna che puntata. Però non ho capito una fava, perchè Estes e Quinn devono uccidere Brody?



Estes voleva uccidere Brody perchè è a conoscenza dell'attacco dei droni successivamente oscurato da lui e dal Vicepresidente. Per lo stesso motivo ha fermato e minacciato Saul, e sempre per questo motivo Quinn lo definisce come vero cattivo e lo subordina. 



Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi pare sia già rinnovata per una terza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se Saul c'entri non si sa ancora, ma è poco probabile a questo punto. La bomba per logica la dovrebbero aver messa quei seguaci di Al Qaeda che si vedono nel video quando rivendicano l'atto di Brody, e il video lo potrebbero aver preso o grazie a una talpa nella CIA oppure potrebbero essere stati direttamente loro a spostarla dal nascondiglio di Brody sin dall'inizio.



- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah cmq nella puntata della settimana scorsa di Top Gear come ospite c'era Damian Lewis e ha detto che neanche i sceneggiatori sanno ancora cosa succederà e che stanno scrivendo il seguito in questi giorni XD


----------

